# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Papağan İle Zürafa - Serdar Yıldırım

## Serdar102

PAPAĞAN İLE ZÜRAFA 
Afrikanın uçsuz bucaksız savanlarında yaşayan bir papağan vardı. Bu papağanın adı Sarptı. Sarp hangi ağacın altındaki gölgelikte serinleyen hayvan grubu varsa oraya gider, konuşmaları dinlerdi. Kim ne demiş, kim ne söylemiş, kimin ne derdi varmış, hepsini bilirdi. Sarp öğrendiklerini sağda solda anlatmaz, olayların hesaplaşmasını kendi iç dünyasında yapardı. Duydukları çok önemliyse, bunları arkadaşı zürafa Bili ile paylaşırdı. Zürafa Bili, Sarpın anlattıklarını önemsemez, güler geçerdi.

Günlerden bir gün, Sarp bir ağacın dalları arasında uyukluyordu. Öğleye doğru bir aslan grubu Sarpın durduğu ağacın altında dinlenmeye çekildi. Aslanların konuşmalarını duyan Sarp gözlerini açtı. Bu aslan milleti oldum olası iki konu hakkında konuşurdu. Birincisi, en büyük düşmanları sırtlanlar ve ikincisi, bu gece ne avlasak? Civardaki sırtlanlar, geceli, gündüzlü avlanarak aslanların tekerine çomak sokmuştu. Yalnız gezen sırtlanı yakalayıp öldürmeli ve sayılarını kontrol altında tutmalıydı. Sırtlanları tümden yok edebilseler buralar geyik, zebra ve antilop dolardı. Dün gece av peşinde koşmuşlar, iki zebra ve bir antilobu ellerinden kaçırmışlardı. Belli ki, zebralar, antiloplar hızlarını arttırmışlardı. Belki de, biz yavaşladık, diyenler vardı. Bir diğer aslan: Yavaşladığımız doğrudur. Hatırlarsanız dün gece de av yakalayamadık yani iki gündür açız. Aç aslan hızlı koşamayacağına göre, avlanamaması normaldir.

Bunun üzerine grubun lideri erkek aslan:  Şu ilerideki ağacın yapraklarını yiyen uzun boyunlu zürafayı avlayalım. Akşamüstü peşine düşeriz. Öyle bir tuzak kuralım ki, o zürafanın boyunu devirelim. Dur bakalım, zürafa Bili değil mi o? Akşama yedim seni, Bili.
Sarp duyduklarına inanamadı. Aslanlar, arkadaşı Biliyi yakalayıp yiyeceklerdi. Hemen gidip Biliyi uyarmalı ve onun buralardan çok uzaklara gitmesini sağlamalıydı.
Bili, papağanın anlattıklarını her zamanki gibi önemsemedi, güldü, geçti. Yıllardır ona dokunmayan aslanlar neden şimdi fikir değiştirsin? Hem onun aslanlardan korkusu yoktu. Gücüne güveniyordu. Aslanları pişman ederdi. Papağanın, bu sefer durum başka, aslanlar iki gündür açmış. Sadece sana odaklanmışlar. Tuzak hazırlıyorlar, demesine aldırmadı.

Bili akşamüstü ormanın kenarına geldi. Birden aslanların etrafını sardığını görünce içi acıdı. Keşke Sarpı dinleseydim ve buralardan gitseydim, diye düşündü. Aslanlara yem olmak istemeyen Bili, onlara saldırdı. Uzun bacaklarıyla tekmeler savurdu. Bu tekmelerin tadına bakan iki aslanı yere serdi. Ormanın kenarındaki dar alandan kurtulup açık alana çıktı ve koşmaya başladı. Peşinde yirmiden çok aslan vardı. Tuzak, saat gibi işliyordu. Bili koştukça, kaçtıkça yoruldu. Birer aslan ayaklarına sarıldı. Bunun üzerine Bilinin hareketleri yavaşladı, dizlerinin üstüne çöktü ve yere yuvarlandı. Grubun lideri erkek aslan, mengene gibi dişleriyle, Bilinin boğazını sıkmaya başladı. Olanları başından beri takip eden papağan yakındaki bir ağaca kondu:  Dur, Uzunyele. Ben papağan Sarp. Hatırlarsan küçükken seni birkaç kere ölümden kurtarmıştım. Bana can borcun var. O zürafa Bili, benim arkadaşım. Onu bırakmanı istiyorum.
Uzunyele, papağanın dediğini yaptı. Biliyi bıraktı. Papağanın dedikleri doğruydu. Yavruyken papağanın çok faydasını görmüştü. Yaşamını papağana borçluydu. Bili ayağa kalktı ve oradan uzaklaştı. Aslanlar, bir daha Biliye dokunmadılar. Papağan ve Bilinin arkadaşlıkları devam etti. Bili artık papağanın anlattıklarını dikkatle dinliyordu, gülüp geçmiyordu.

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

